# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  महाराष्ट्रियन  फ़ूड  - एक पकवान

## onepolitician

एक देश जहां बोलियों हर कुछ मील की दूरी को बदलने में, व्यंजनों कोई अलग हैं. महाराष्ट्र भारत में किसी भी अन्य राज्य की तरह एक मिनी - भारत में ही है.

महाराष्ट्रीय भोजन शाकाहारी और कोषेर भोजन से तटीय और मांसाहारी किस्मों के बीच है. दुनिया में संभवतः सबसे स्वादिष्ट आम किस्म का घर - पश्चिमी तट पर कोंकण की एक रसीला हरे रंग की परत के साथ एक उपजाऊ भूमि, अलफांसो, पूर्व पर नागपुर से मीठी संतरे के लिए अपने रास्ते ..

जबकि भोजन के रूप में श्रीखण्ड, पूरन पोली और एक हाथ पर विदेशी Modaks के व्यंजनों समेटे हुए है, पर दूसरे, यह सब बाहर की तरह, - मिसाल Pav और बताता Vada जैसे Rassa और नाश्ता आइटम करी के कई पर मसालेदार हो जाता है. यह सब ऊपर से, इसकी राजधानी मुंबई - भारत में सबसे आकर्षक, जीवंत और सर्वदेशीय शहर, महाराष्ट्र के भोजन के लिए कहते हैं, अन्य बातों के अलावा, अपने बहुत ही विशिष्ट लक्षण 'चाट' भोजन!

यह साइट हमारे महाराष्ट्र शाकाहारी भोजन शुरू करने की कोशिश है. यह सबसे अच्छा शब्दों के किसी भी संख्या के साथ तुलना में अपने व्यंजनों में वर्णित एक साथ आने की कोशिश कर सकते हैं.

----------


## onepolitician

*कांदे पोहे....*

सामग्री

2 कप Pohe (flaked, पीटा चावल),
2 मध्यम आकार के प्याज,
1 मध्यम आकार के आलू,
3-4 हरी मिर्च,
1 चम्मच नींबू का रस (वैकल्पिक)
2 चम्मच चीनी,
स्वाद के लिए नमक,
2 tbspoon तेल,
2 चम्मच सरसों के बीज,
/ 1 चम्मच हींग 2,
2 चम्मच हल्दी पाउडर,
नारियल और धनिया garnishing के लिए छोड़ देता है.
विधि

पानी और नाली में कुल्ला Pohe. उन्हें 10 मिनट के लिए अलग सेट.
उन्हें कुछ नमक, चीनी, और नींबू का रस जोड़ें.
हरी मिर्च सूक्ष्मता जल्द. काट cilantro / धनिया पत्तियां. जल्द मध्यम टुकड़ों में प्याज और आलू.
एक पैन में तेल गर्म. सरसों के बीज जोड़ें. के रूप में वे खफा शुरू, हींग, हल्दी पाउडर, कटा हुआ प्याज, आलू और हरी मिर्च जोड़ें.
कवर और मध्यम गर्मी पर कुक जब तक आलू निविदा बारी. तो pohe जोड़ने और हलचल.
5 मिनट के लिए कवर. ढक्कन हटाएँ, हलचल और उन्हें एक और 2-3 मिनट के लिए खाना बनाना.
नारियल और हरा धनिया के साथ गार्निश. आम के अचार या मिर्च के साथ गरम परोसें.

----------


## onepolitician

*राईस फ्लूर भाकरी ( तान्दलाची भाकरी)* 

सामग्री

1 1/2 कप चावल का आटा,
3/4 कप पानी,
1/2 चम्मच नमक,


विधि

वहाँ दो से bhakri आटा में मिश्रण पानी या उबलते पानी में आटा जोड़कर तरीके हैं. बाद ukad kadhane कहा जाता है.

पहली विधि:
एक मिश्रण का कटोरा में आटा गठबंधन और नमक. यदि आटा आयु वर्ग है, गर्म पानी का उपयोग करें, और आप सानना के लिए कमरे के तापमान के पानी का उपयोग कर सकते हैं. पानी जोड़ें, जबकि हाथ के साथ मिश्रण जब तक नरम आटा बनाई है.
मध्यम पर पहले एक रोटी पकाने का तवा गर्मी और जब गरम काफी कम करने के लिए गर्मी बारी.
आटा के बाहर 2 इंच व्यास के छोटे गेंदों बनाने और रखने के लिए उन्हें एक नम कपड़े या कागज तौलिया के तहत कवर किया. Bhakris तुरंत बाहर रोलिंग शुरू करते हैं.
एक थाली में या किसी भी साफ फ्लैट सतह पर कुछ चावल के आटे से छिड़क. एक गेंद को ले लो, इसे फिर से गूंध और यह थाली के केन्द्र में जगह है.
अब यह है कि कैसे आप इसे पर काम करते हैं: आटा गेंद के ऊपर और आप हाथ का उपयोग कर रखने के लिए, यह एक घड़ी की दिशा में यह एक ही समय में सपाट एक 30 डिग्री के कोण में घूर्णन. अतिरिक्त आटे का प्रयोग अगर सपाट आसान बनाने की जरूरत है.
सुनिश्चित करें कि bhakri समान रूप से चपटा है. दोनों हाथों से धीरे से उठा और यह ऊपर की सतह के ऊपर के साथ गरम रोटी पकाने का तवा पर स्थानांतरण.
तुरंत 2 चम्मच पानी के ऊपर चारों ओर फैल गया. के रूप में पानी evaporates के बारे में 10 सेकंड या ऐसा करने में, यह उलटा करो.
एक और 10 सेकेंड में, यह एक हाथ और दूसरे में एक टर्नर एक टोंग साथ रोटी पकाने का तवा से और दूर यह इस तरह है कि पानी की सतह लौ पर सीधे जाता है में उच्च लौ पर पकड़.
Bhakri अच्छी तरह कश चाहिए. पर मुड़ें और दूसरी तरफ भी भुना. जब तक आप उन पर काले धब्बे देख समाप्त बरस रही दोनों पक्षों.

दूसरा तरीका:
एक रोलिंग फोड़ा को पानी लाओ. चावल का आटा और नमक जोड़ें, मिश्रण अच्छी तरह से जब तक कोई गांठ नहीं रहना है. गर्मी बंद करें.
यह आटा मराठी 'ukad' कहा जाता है. Ukad जबकि अभी भी गर्म गूंध जब तक यह एक नरम एक चपाती आटा की तरह लचीला आटा में बटोरता.
पहले मध्यम पर एक रोटी पकाने का तवा गर्मी. एक बार गरम, कम करने के लिए गर्मी बारी.
Ukad 2 इंच गेंदों में फूट डालो और रखने के लिए उन्हें एक नम कपड़े या कागज तौलिया के तहत कवर किया. Bhakris तुरंत बाहर रोलिंग शुरू करते हैं.
रोलिंग बोर्ड पर कुछ चावल आटा फैलाओ. केंद्र में एक गेंद प्लेस और शीर्ष पर अधिक आटा छिड़के. रोलिंग पिन के साथ भी मोटाई की एक पतली परिपत्र डिस्क में गेंद रोलिंग रखो.
यह धीरे लिफ्ट शीर्ष सतह के ऊपर के साथ गरम रोटी पकाने का तवा पर दोनों हाथ और हस्तांतरण के साथ.
ऊपर के रूप में एक ही विधि के बाकी का पालन करें.

घर का बना मक्खन या घी के साथ शीर्ष bhakri.
Bhakri के लिए कुछ अच्छा मैच लहसुन की चटनी, kharda, thecha, pithala, बैंगन करी भरवां, पालक, आलू करी, चिकन आदि करी
युक्तियाँ और विविधताएँ:

1) यह हमेशा एक अच्छा विचार है चलनी चावल के आटे का उपयोग करने से पहले.
2) bhakris बनाने से पहले आटा लंबे समय के लिए चारों ओर लटका करो, और आप अंत अपने bhakris में दरारें हो रही है जबकि रोलिंग हो सकता है.
3) दूसरी विधि के द्वारा बनाई गई bhakris लंबे समय के लिए नरम रहते हैं.
5) यदि आप पहली बार के लिए bhakris की कोशिश कर रहे हैं, दूसरी विधि की कोशिश है जो सरल है.
6) वहाँ लौ दूर सिर्फ एक bhakri की तरह कुछ भी नहीं है. हालांकि, अगर वे बाद में परोसा जा रहे हैं, वे 200 पर ओवन में reheated जा सकता है ° एफ उन पर एक नज़र रखना सुनिश्चित करें.

----------


## onepolitician

*उकडीचे मोदक* 


सामग्री

भराई के लिए:

2 कप कटा हुआ ताजा नारियल,
1 कप गुड़, (या एक छोटे से मिठास को समायोजित अगर गुड़ मीठा पर्याप्त नहीं है)
1 चम्मच भुना हुआ खसखस,
1 चम्मच चावल का आटा,
3-4 इलायची.
कवर (Ukad) के लिए:

1 1/2 कप चावल का आटा,
1 1/2 कप पानी,
1 1/2 चम्मच घी,
1/2 teaspsoon तेल,
नमक की एक चुटकी


विधि

भरने बनाते हैं, मध्यम गर्मी के ऊपर नारियल और गुड़ और गर्मी गठबंधन. 15 मिनट के लिए आलोड़न रखें जब तक गुड़ पूरी तरह से पिघल रहा है और मिश्रण नम है.
इलायची पाउडर, भुना हुआ खसखस ​​और 1 चम्मच चावल यह आटा जोड़ें. और एक मिनट के लिए पकाना. और मिश्रण बाहर सुखाने शुरू overcooking से बचें. यह Modaks के लिए भराई कहा जाता है. अब बंद गर्मी बारी और मिश्रण शांत करते हैं.
अगले कदम को कवर कर रहा है. कवर करने के लिए आटा मराठी में Ukad कहा जाता है. इस के लिए, पानी की 1 1/2 कप फोड़ा. के रूप में पानी बुदबुदाती शुरू होता है, कम करने के लिए गर्मी बारी, घी, तेल, नमक जोड़ने और जल्दी से चावल के आटे को जोड़ने. अच्छी तरह से हलचल. 2 मिनट के लिए कवर. ढ़क्कन निकालें और ठीक से मिश्रण. गर्मी बंद करें.
एक गहरी पकवान / थाली में मिश्रण बारी. यह ठीक से गर्म जबकि गूंध. एक फ्लैट के लिए इसे गूँदना कटोरा के नीचे के साथ मिश्रण का उपयोग रखें. यह आसानी से के रूप में अच्छी तरह से गांठ जलने से अपने हाथ रहता है रिलीज. इस मिश्रण को अपने हाथ चिपचिपा होना चाहिए. एक मुलायम लचीला आटा में इकट्ठा होते हैं.
मोदक बनाने थोड़ा मुश्किल है और धैर्य और अभ्यास की बहुत जरूरत है. यहाँ है कि कैसे आप इसे पर काम करते हैं:
समान आकार गेंदों में आटा फूट डालो.
जहां एक गेंद पर काम कर, एक नम कपड़े के तहत कवर निर्भर करता है रखना. एक गेंद ले लो और अपने अंगूठे के साथ बीच में एक प्रभाव बनाने के लिए यह एक छोटे कप की तरह लग रहे.
अभी भी अंदर अंगूठे और कप के बाहरी पक्ष के साथ नीचे की ओर इशारा करते हुए उंगलियों के बाकी के साथ, धीरे - धीरे यह एक कटोरी में आकार, बारी - बारी से अपने अंगूठे और उंगलियों के बाकी के बीच घूर्णन जब तक यह अच्छा है और पतली है. आप अपने पानी और तेल में उंगलियों डुबकी घूर्णन आसान बना सकता है. (वैकल्पिक रूप से, इस कदम को छोड़ और बस से बाहर एक 3 इंच व्यास चक्र में गेंद रोल, यह अपने हाथ में पकड़ के लिए एक कटोरा के रूप में)
चम्मच कुछ कटोरा के केंद्र में भराई.
पानी में डुबकी और तर्जनी और अंगूठे कटोरा की बाहरी सतह के साथ सभी ओर से छोटे pinches पक्ष.
शीर्ष पर परिधि को इकट्ठा और एक चोटी के रूप में शामिल होने के. pleated आकार एक पूरे लहसुन की तरह लग रहा है.
चोटी का अतिरिक्त हिस्सा छाँटो. कुछ आटा के साथ सील दरारें (यदि कोई हो).
इसी तरह, गेंदों के बाकी आकार. प्रत्येक मोडक के नीचे पानी (यह करने के लिए उन्हें बाहर उठा आसानी से के रूप में वे कर रहे हैं में मदद करता है) में डुबकी और उन्हें एक मोडक स्टीमर में व्यवस्था. या अगर स्टीमर उपलब्ध नहीं है, एक बड़े बर्तन में कुछ पानी गर्म. बीनने वाला में एक नम कपड़े फैला है और इस पर सभी modaks व्यवस्था. एक स्टैंड / छोटे बर्तन आधा इसके तहत पानी से भरा जहाज में बीनने वाला प्लेस और एक ढक्कन के साथ कवर. वरना, आप भी गश्त के लिए प्रेशर कुकर का उपयोग कर सकते हैं (सीटी बिना). 20 मिनट के लिए या कवर जब तक भाप के माध्यम से पकाया जाता है.

Modaks शीर्ष पर घी के साथ नए सिरे से कार्य किया जा रहे हैं. (भगवान गणेश Modaks पेशकश इससे पहले कि आप खाने भूल नहीं: -))

1) चावल के आटे चलनी मोडक में दरार दो बार हो रहा से बचने के लिए.

2) पानी के लिए कवर बनाने के लिए 1 चम्मच दूध जोड़ें. यह मोडक उनके सफेद रंग बनाए रखने में मदद करता है.

3) अपनी पसंद के भरने में (कुचल रूप में) पागल जोड़ें.

4) फ्रिज में नहीं दिन से अधिक 2-3 के लिए बचे हुए पकौड़ी की दुकान, भाप फिर से बस सेवा से पहले.

----------


## onepolitician

*मसाला  राईस (मसाले भात)*

सामग्री
(लगभग 6 लोगों के लिए)
1 1/2 कप लंबे अनाज कच्चे चावल,
3 पानी कप,
1/4 कप उबला हुआ मटर
1/4 कप gherkins खड़ी कटा हुआ,
1/4 कप बैंगन टुकड़े,
कोई 7-8. तले हुए काजू,
10 नं. पत्तियों करी,
2 चम्मच महाराष्ट्रीय Goda मसाला या गरम मसाला पाउडर,
2 चम्मच हल्दी पाउडर,
/ 1 चम्मच हींग 2,
नमक,
स्वाद के लिए चीनी,
2 चम्मच घी,
कटा हुआ धनिया पत्तियों और,
garnishing के लिए ताजा grated नारियल

साबुत गरम मसाला (छोड़ दिया कर सकते हैं)
2 दालचीनी चिपक जाती है,
3-4 लौंग,
3-4 बे पत्तियों,

मसाले के लिए:
1/4 कप सूखा कटा हुआ नारियल,
4 लाल मिर्च,
2 चम्मच धनिया बीज
1 चम्मच जीरा,
हल्के से सभी आइटम और भुना पीस.



विधि

1. धो चावल और नाली. 1/2 एक घंटे के लिए अलग रखें.

2. गर्मी एक पैन मोटी bottommed है. गर्मी 1/4 कप तेल. पूरे गरम मसाला जोड़ें. जब कड़ाके की धूप सब मसाला सामग्री, हल्दी पाउडर और हींग जोड़ें.

3. करी पत्ते जोड़ें, और gherkins कटा. एक बार मुलायम, मटर और बैंगन टुकड़े और तलना जोड़ें.

4. अगले कच्चे चावल जोड़ने और मध्यम गर्मी पर कुछ समय के लिए सरगर्मी रखना. सभी चावल और सब्जी मिश्रण में उबलते पानी डालो. अच्छी तरह से हलचल.

5. चलो चावल उबालें जब तक यह शीर्ष पर बुलबुले से पता चलता है.

6. अब कम करने के लिए गर्मी बारी और जमीन मसाला, मसाला Goda या गरम मसाला, घी, नमक और चीनी जोड़ें. कवर और पकाना.

7. राइस जब सब पानी evaporates किया जाता है. काजू, नारियल और हरा धनिया के साथ गार्निश. घी के साथ शीर्ष. गरम परोसें.

----------


## onepolitician

*बटाटा वडा.
*

आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Batata Vada
घोल बनाने के लिये:

बेसन - बेसन - 100 ग्राम ( 1 कप)
नमक - स्वादानुसार (1/4 छोटी चम्मच)
लाल मिर्च - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच
अजवायन - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच
धनियां पाउडर - 1/2 छोटी चम्मच
आलू के गोले बनाने के लिये मसाला:

आलू — 300 ग्राम (4 मीडियम साइज के )
धनिय़ाँ पाउडर — आधा छोटी चम्मच
लाल मिर्च पाउडर — एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच से कम
अमचूर पाउडर — एक चौथाई छोटी चम्मच (यदि आप चाहें)
हरी मिर्च           — 1-2 ( बारीक कटी हुई )
हरा धनियाँ      _  2 टेबल स्पून बारीक कटा हुआ
अदरक    — 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ा ( बारीक कटा हुआ )
नमक - स्वादानुसार ( 1/4 छोटी चम्मच)
रिफाइन्ड तेल ——- तलने के लिये
बनाने की विधि - How to make Batata Vada
आलू उबाल कर तैयार कर लीजिये.

बेसन को पानी में मिलाकर गाढ़ा, चिकना घोल बना लीजिये, बेसन को घोलने में लगभग 3/4 कप पानी लग जाता है,  बेसन के घोल में नमक, लाल मिर्च पाउडर, अजवायन और  धनियां पाउडर डाल दीजिये और अच्छी तरह 2-3 मिनिट तक फैंट लीजिये. तैयार घोल को 15 मिनिट के लिये रख दीजिये, ताकि बेसन अच्छी तरह फूल कर तैयार हो जाय.

आलुओं को छील लीजिये, हाथ से बारीक तोड़ लीजिये, धनियां पाउडर, लाल मिर्च, अमचुर पाउडर, नमक , हरी मिर्च, अदरक एवं हरा धनियां डालकर अच्छी तरह से मिला लीजिये.
मिश्रण को 10 बराबर के भागों में बाँटकर उनको गोल गोले बना लीजिये.

तलने के लिये गैस पर कढ़ाई रखकर तेल डालिये और गरम कीजिये. आलू का गोला निकालिये और बेसन में डुबा कर लपेटिये और गरम तेल में डाल दीजिये. धीमी आग पर तलिये. एक बार में 3 या 4 बड़ा आसानी से तले जा सकते हैं. बटाटा बड़ा को सभी तरफ से गहरा ब्राउन होने तक तल लीजिये, किसी प्लेट पर नेपकिन पेपर बिछाइये और कढ़ाई से बटाटा बड़ा निकाल कर उसमें रखिये.

गरमा गरम बटाटा बड़ा तली हुई मिर्च, हरे धनिये की चटनी और इमली की मीठी चटनी के साथ परोसिये और खाइये.

----------


## sangita_sharma

आलू उबले हुए डालेंगे ?और शेंगा (मूंगफली)के दाने भी डालेंगे क्या ?आपने महाराष्ट्रियन पोहे की विधि बता कर मेरी एक  प्रोब्लम सोल्व कर दी धन्यवाद आपकी पोस्ट मै कुछ अशुध्धिया हे शायद ट्रांसलेटर की गड़बड़ी हे जिससे रेसिपी समझने मै कुछ कठिनाई हुई हे
 लेकिन रेसिपी बहुत अच्छी हे धन्यवाद +रेपो |

----------


## sangita_sharma

हो सके तो बढ़िया ''मिसल'' घर पर ही बनाने की विधि बताइए

----------


## onepolitician

> आलू उबले हुए डालेंगे ?और शेंगा (मूंगफली)के दाने भी डालेंगे क्या ?आपने महाराष्ट्रियन पोहे की विधि बता कर मेरी एक  प्रोब्लम सोल्व कर दी धन्यवाद आपकी पोस्ट मै कुछ अशुध्धिया हे शायद ट्रांसलेटर की गड़बड़ी हे जिससे रेसिपी समझने मै कुछ कठिनाई हुई हे
>  लेकिन रेसिपी बहुत अच्छी हे धन्यवाद +रेपो |


आलू आप कच्चा डाले और पहले भाफ दे. और मूंगफली भी डाल सकती है.

----------


## onepolitician

*गन्ने की स्पेशल बर्फी*
सामग्री : 
दो कटोरी गेहूं का आटा, एक कटोरी देसी घी, एक कटोरी ताजा निकाला हुआ बिना बर्फ वाला गन्ने का रस, आधी कटोरी कद्दूकस किया गुड़, आधी कटोरी काजू एवं बादाम की कतरन, भूनी हुई दरदरी मूंगफली पाव कटोरी, आधी कटोरी सूखा नारियल का बूरा, 1 चम्मच पिसी हुई इलायची। 

विधि : 
गुड को गन्ने के रस में डालें और पिघलने के बाद साफ-सुथरे कपड़े से छान लें। अब कड़ाही में घी गरम करके धीमी आंच पर आटे को सुनहरा होने तक भूनें। इसमें काजू-बादाम डालकर उसे भी भून लें। फिर कड़ाही में गन्ने के रस को डालकर 2 तार की चाशनी तैयार करें। 

इस चाशनी में भुना हुआ आटा, काजू, बादाम, मूंगफली और नारियल डालकर 5 मिनट तक चलाएं। जब मिश्रण कड़ाही का किनारा छोड़ने लगे तो मिश्रण को चिकनाई लगी थाली में फैला दें, जमने पर मनचाहे आकार में काट कर सर्व करें।

----------


## onepolitician

*लाजवाब आइस-टी*
सामग्री : 
पानी- एक कप, दानेदार पत्ती- एक चाय का चम्मच, एक नींबू की फांक, कुछेक बर्फ की क्यूब्स, शक्कर- स्वादानुसार। 

विधि : 
सबसे पहले पानी उबाल लें फिर उसमें चाय पत्ती डालें एवं पुनः उबालें। अब इस उबले हुए पानी को शक्कर में डालकर ठंडा कर लें। ठंडा होने पर कुटा हुआ बर्फ और नींबू की फांक ग्लास पर लगाकर सर्व करें। 

लीजिए बिना दूध की ठंडी चाय तैयार है। खास कर गरमी और उमस भर दिनों में इस तरह की ठंडी चाय पीने का आनंद ही कुछ और है।

----------


## onepolitician

*चावल-पोहे का स्वादिष्*ट कुरकुरा डोसा*
सामग्री : 
दो कटोरी चावल, एक कटोरी पोहा, एक कटोरी दही, चुटकीभर मीठा सोडा, स्वादानुसार नमक व तेल, बारीक कटा हरा धनिया। 

विधि : 
डोसा बनाने से पूर्व चावल व पोहे को अलग-अलग धोकर पर्याप्त पानी रखकर 6-7 घंटे तक भीगने दें। फिर दोनों को पीसकर दही व नमक और चुटकी भर सोडा डालकर पेस्ट बना लें। ऊपर से हरा धनिया डाल दें। 

अब नॉनस्टिक या लोहे के तवे को गरम करें। पहले एक छोटा चम्मच तेल डालकर घोल डालें और चम्मच से फैलाकर धीमी आंच पर फ्राय होने दें, जब नीचे वाला भाग सुनहरे भूरे रंग का और कुरकुरा हो जाए तो आंच से उतार लें। उसके बाद हरी चटनी और नारियल चटनी के साथ पेश करें।

----------


## onepolitician

*बाजरे का मीठा खिचड़ा*

सामग्री : 
बाजरा डेढ़ कप, आधा कप मूंग दाल छिलके वाली, 1 कप शक्कर या बूरा, पानी आवश्यकतानुसार, एक कप घी और तिल की रेवड़ी, थोड़ा-सा नमक।

विधि : 
गर्म पानी का छींटा मारकर बाजरे और मूंग की दाल को 15-20 मिनट तक ढंक कर रखें। फिर मोटा-मोटा कूटने के बाद फटक छिलका अलग करें। 

एक कुकर में पानी उबालें और कूटा हुआ बाजरा, मूंग दाल और नमक डालकर 2-3 सीटी आने तक पकाएं। ठंडा होने पर गैस ढक्कन खोलें और शक्कर या बूरा मिला दें, 2 मिनट पकाएं। बूरा मिक्स हो जाएगा। गर्मागर्म बाजरे का मीठा खिचड़ा घी, रेवड़ी और दही के साथ पेश करें।

----------


## onepolitician

*बिना अंडे के डोनट्*स*

सामग्री : 
250 ग्राम मैदा, पाव चम्मच बेकिंग पावडर, आधा कटोरी घी (मोयन के लिए), शक्कर अंदाजानुसार, दूध अथवा पानी गूंथने के लिए, तलने के लिए घी। 

विधि : 
मैदा और बेकिंग पावडर को दो-तीन बार छानकर उसमें शक्कर मिला लें। अब घी को हल्का गरम करके उसका मोयन डालें और मिश्रण को अच्छी तरह मिला लें। तैयार मैदे को दूध या पानी की सहायता से टाइट गूंथ लें। उसकी बड़ी लोई लेकर गोलाकार बेल लें। अब उसको डोनट के सांचे या कटोरी की सहायता से गोल काट लें। 

जब सारे डोनट्*स बन जाए तब थोड़ी देर बाद कड़ाही में घी गरम करके धीमी आंच पर सारे डोनट्*स तल लें। ठंडे होने पर एयरटाइट डिब्बे में भर कर रखें।

----------


## onepolitician

*बेंगन का भरता*

सामग्री : 
भरते का बेंगन एक बड़ा, तेल दो बड़े चम्मच, बारीक कटा प्याज आधा कप, बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च 1 टेबल स्पून, बारीक कटा लहसुन 2 टी स्पून, किसा अदरक 1 टी स्पून, टमाटर पिसे आधा कप, हल्दी 1/2 टी स्पून, गरम मसाला पाव टी स्पून, धनिया व जीरे का पावडर 2 टी स्पून, तिल 1 टेबल स्पून, नमक व चीनी स्वादानुसार। 

सजावट के लिए : मक्खन में तले प्याज स्लाइस, हरा धनिया व टमाटर स्लाइसेस।

विधि : 
बेंगन पर थोड़ा तेल चुपड़कर ओवन में या गैस की लौ पर सेकें, जब तक कि छिलका सिकुड़कर बेंगन नरम न हो जाए। बीच-बीच में घुमाते रहें ताकि चारों तरफ से पक जाए। भुना बेंगन एक थाली में रखकर उस पर पतीला ढांक दें ताकि उसका छिलका आसानी से उतर जाए। 5-10 मिनट पश्चात छिलका उतारकर इसे मैश करें।

अब गरम तेल में प्याज लाल होने तक भूनें। उसमें हरी मिर्च, लहसुन-अदरक और टमाटर मिलाकर थोड़ा और भूनकर हल्दी, गरम मसाला, धनिया, जीरा पावडर और तिल मिला दें। जब मसाले से तेल छूटने लगे तो मैश किया हुआ बेंगन, नमक और चीनी मिला दें। तैयार भर्ते पर तली प्याज व हरा धनिया डाल दें। किनारों से गाजर, मूली और टमाटर स्लाइसेस सजा कर परोसें।

----------


## donsplender

नेताजी आपकी बटाटाबड़ा और गन्ने की बर्फी के लिए लिखि विधियां तो समड में आयी पर बाकी सबमें कौनसी भाषा का पगयोगकिया है? कुछ समझ में आया नही ! विल्कुल मुम्बई की लोकल ट्रेन की तरह फटाफट चढना-उतरना लग रहा था ।
भाई रेसीपी तो आपकी बहुत ही ज़ायकेदार है पर अबतक बाहर की बनी हुइ्र ही खाई है । ये एक स्वर्णीम अवसर आया था आपके द्वारा स्वयं बना के लुफ्त उठाने का पर भाषागत विसंगतीयों ने लोचा कर दिया !

----------


## donsplender

नेताजी आपकी बटाटाबड़ा और गन्ने की बर्फी के लिए लिखि विधियां तो समड में आयी पर बाकी सबमें कौनसी भाषा का पगयोगकिया है? कुछ समझ में आया नही ! विल्कुल मुम्बई की लोकल ट्रेन की तरह फटाफट चढना-उतरना लग रहा था ।
भाई रेसीपी तो आपकी बहुत ही ज़ायकेदार है पर अबतक बाहर की बनी हुइ्र ही खाई है । ये एक स्वर्णीम अवसर आया था आपके द्वारा स्वयं बना के लुफ्त उठाने का पर भाषागत विसंगतीयों ने लोचा कर दिया !

----------


## onepolitician

मित्र दोनों विधि हिंदी मैं ही लिखी है ! उसे समज सकते है आसानी से !




> नेताजी आपकी बटाटाबड़ा और गन्ने की बर्फी के लिए लिखि विधियां तो समड में आयी पर बाकी सबमें कौनसी भाषा का पगयोगकिया है? कुछ समझ में आया नही ! विल्कुल मुम्बई की लोकल ट्रेन की तरह फटाफट चढना-उतरना लग रहा था ।
> भाई रेसीपी तो आपकी बहुत ही ज़ायकेदार है पर अबतक बाहर की बनी हुइ्र ही खाई है । ये एक स्वर्णीम अवसर आया था आपके द्वारा स्वयं बना के लुफ्त उठाने का पर भाषागत विसंगतीयों ने लोचा कर दिया !

----------


## onepolitician

*स्वादिष्ट सूजी मोदक*

सामग्री : 
एक बड़ी कटोरी सूजी, 2 कटोरी मावा, 3 कटोरी शक्कर का बूरा, 1 चम्मच इलायची पावडर, 1 बड़ा चम्मच घी। 

विधि : 
सूजी को छानकर मावे के साथ एक बर्तन में मिलाएँ। दोनों एकसार हो जाने पर उसे एक बंद डिब्बे में डालकर भाप में पकाएँ अथवा कुकर में पानी भरकर डिब्बा रखें। 5-6 सीटी आने पर कुकर खोलें, डिब्बा निकालें व फिर हाथ में लेकर मिश्रण को अच्छ*ी तरह मिक्स कर लें। 

अब एक बड़े बर्तन में इसे निकालें व बीच में शक्कर बूरा, घी व इलायची पावडर डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएँ। पूरी सामग्री के अच्छी तरह मिलने पर मनचाहे आकार के स्वादिष्ट सूजी मोदक बनाएँ।

----------


## onepolitician

*टोमॅटो पोहे*

सामग्री : 
250 ग्राम पोहा, 50 ग्राम मूँगफली दाना, दो बड़े प्याज, दो टमाटर, हरी धनिया, राई-जीरा, दो टेबल स्पून तेल, दो हरी मिर्च, एक चुटकी हल्दी और स्वादानुसार नमक, एक चम्मच शक्कर और नींबू व सेंव। 

विधि : 
सबसे पहले पोहे को धो लें। पानी निकालकर 15-20 मिनट के लिए छोड़ दें। प्याज, मिर्च और टमाटर बारीक काट लें। कड़ाही में तेल गर्म करके दाने को तलकर निकाल लें। 

बचे तेल में राई-जीरा डालें, चटकने पर मिर्च व प्याज डालकर सुनहरा होने तक तलें, तत्पश्चात कटे टमाटर व हल्दी डालकर अच्छे से भूनें। फिर पोहा डालकर चलाएँ और नमक-चीनी डाल दें। अच्छी तरह हिलाकर हरा धनिया डाल दें। तैयार टोमॅटो पोहा परोसते समय नींबू व सेंव के साथ सर्व करें।

----------


## onepolitician

*पूरन पोळी-आमटी*

पूरन सामग्री : 
चने की दाल 300 ग्राम, शक्कर 250 ग्राम, मावा 100 ग्राम, मैदा 200 ग्राम, घी 150 ग्राम, केसर 5 ग्राम, इलायची 5 ग्राम। 

आमटी के लिए : 
आधी कटोरी उबली व पिसी चना दाल, अमचूर पावडर 1 चम्मच, राई-जीरा, हींग, 4-5 कढ़ी पत्ता, 4 हरी मिर्च, हरा धनिया, पाव चम्मच गरम मसाला, नमक स्वादानुसार। 

विधि (पूरन) : 
दाल को कुकर में पका कर सिलबट्टे पर महीन पीस लें। अब शक्कर डालकर धीमी आँच पर गाढ़ा होने तक पकाएँ। अब मावे को हल्का भूनें व ठंडा होने पर इलायची, केसर मिला दें। अब इसे ठंडे पूरन में अच्छी तरह मिला लें। 

मैदा छानकर 2 चम्मच घी का मोयन डालकर आटे के समान गूँध लें। अब छोटी लोई बनाकर, बेलकर पूरन का लड्डू बनाकर भर लें और इसे दूसरी पूरी से ढँककर चिपका लें। अब इसे हल्के हाथ से बेल लें। तवे पर सेंक कर दोनों तरफ घी लगाएँ और सर्व करें। 

आमटी : 
कड़ाही में गरम तेल में हींग, राई-जीरे का छौंक लगाकर कटी मिर्च, कढ़ी पत्ता डालें। लाल मिर्च, हल्दी डालकर ग्रेवी बना लें। अब पिसी दाल और आवश्यकतानुसार पानी डालकर उबाल लें। अमचूर पावडर व गरम मसाला और धनिया पत्ती डालकर गरमागरम पूरण पोळी के साथ आमटी सर्व करें।

----------


## donsplender

सब एक से बढ कर एक बढिया डिश !! बनाउंगा जरूर पर अपनी व्यवसायिक सिजन के बाद!

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> *बटाटा वडा.
> *
> 
> आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Batata Vada
> घोल बनाने के लिये:
> 
> बेसन - बेसन - 100 ग्राम ( 1 कप)
> नमक - स्वादानुसार (1/4 छोटी चम्मच)
> लाल मिर्च - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच
> ...


ये गुजरात की बहुत फेमस चीज हैं ..........

----------


## ingole

> *बटाटा वडा.
> *



दोस्त ये तो बढिया है ही...........लेकिन इसको पाव के साथ समायोजित करके बड़ा पाव बनाया जाता है ...............वो तो एकदम लाजवाब है और यहाँ की पहचान भी है.

----------

